# Commissioned UNPAID instrumentals for an anime concerts... Please: hear me...



## Sakuraharu (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,

Thank you in advance for the "welcome!" I'll receive 

On September 26th, I must participate in an anisongs concert. Anisong is short for anime song. Anime are Japanese cartoons and anisongs are the songs (or soundtracks) made for a specific anime. I don't want to do any anisong, because I come from traditional Japanese music! Recently, I had an idea. The public isn't specialized in music and most of them listen to catchy and cute pop songs. I want to sing two cover songs by an unit called K-ble Jungle, formed by an Italian DJ and a Japanese singer. The songs are in Japanese, but don't be afraid! I have problems finding the karaoke versions on the Net, but don't try: it isn't helpful! The songs' names are Oikakete Summer and ALIVE. I wrote to friends, but they answered me it wasn't possible to make karaoke versions, because it's too complicated for them. I can't pay. I want only to use them in a concert! So, can you help me creating the instrumentals (karaoke) for my purpose? I would have the instrumentals more near as possible to the original songs, please. For the backing vocals, I'll ask a Japanese friend. I can't do these by myself, because I'm still learning how to use a DAW called SONAR and I can't do nothing, as of now! I'm blind and, for this, I need much time to learn how to use the DAW

After the concert, I will do a traditionally Japanese inspired versions of these song in a project, with the accompaniment of piano, koto, juushichi-gen and shakuhachi (traditional Japanese instruments).

Let me know if you can collaborate with us or contact someone interested.

Oikakete Summer's key is f# minor, while ALIVE's in c# minor. I'm not sure for Alive...

Thank you in advance!

I created a folder with the original songs, the link is here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6Y3TAW6jfr-ZFZaTGRrSnZxZjA
Thank you very much in advance!
PS: PLEASE... consider my post! It's because I've posted this topic in other forums and people don't reply because the songs are in Japanese... It's one of my dreams...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't mind doing phylantropic work every now and then, but as you may understand many here do work so they have a monthly income to live from. So I wouldn't expect anything from them if I were you.

Eventhough for me this is not my main income the request you make can still be an unrealistic investment to ask for.

You ask to help you make karaoke version of 2 japanese pop songs but there is no win-win proposition. Only you get to realise a dream coming true and you just want someone to do something for you without gaining anything for themselves.

As said, I am all for doing 'good' in this world, even if it is on a small scale. But I can only say no to this request because:
- there is no ( substantial) payment
- the music is of such a nature that there is no musicality to be asked for. Just basic pop production skills, and I have done that to death in my younger years.
- it is only for you and your dream: even "startups" will offer something to the donaters so they feel included in the project.

So I do wish you well with your dream, I really do, but the request you are making is in my view unrealistic.

So maybe you need to reconsider and actually offer something substantial.


----------



## Sakuraharu (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello! Unfortunately, I've not understood when you said about the unrealistic request... I'm not a nataive English speaker...
I must perform these songs in a concert based on anime. I cannot change the songs...
I requested to do unpaid works because I'm 15 years old and I cannot engage my family or someone else to pay
I know in this forum there are professional procucers and I respect the need to be paid, but I asked lots of people and they wanted @500... I cannot pay for this...


----------



## Saxer (Aug 26, 2016)

You *must* sing? Poor kid.

Let's have a look at my priotity list... hmmm... ah, here it is:
No 128759 - working two days for free for a foreign kid to sing two songs.
Ok, I'm now working on No 2. Hm, might take a while... I'll give you a call.

Anyway: nice try.


----------



## Markus S (Aug 26, 2016)

Com'on guys, brighten up, at least we don't have to pay to submit.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 26, 2016)

Saxer said:


> You *must* sing? Poor kid.
> 
> Let's have a look at my priotity list... hmmm... ah, here it is:
> No 128759 - working two days for free for a foreign kid to sing two songs.
> ...


haha I'm dying


----------



## Sakuraharu (Aug 26, 2016)

But are you joking?


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 26, 2016)

@Sakuraharu You underestimate the complexity of doing what you ask. Stripping a vocal out of a finished recording is pretty hard. And the only alternative is completely re-making the song from scratch (which is a huge amount of work, and wouldn't necessarily sound that close to the original song).

Here's your best shot:

Contact the original artist (K-ble Jungle, is it?). Explain to them who you are and what you want: an instrumental-only copy of the track, for a fan performance. Include your age and as much context (e.g. where the concert is, for whom, is it a free concert or are you making money from it? - expect a big fat no if anyone is making money from it!) as you can. But get someone with good English (a teacher, or someone like that) to read your email/message before you send it. Your group has its contact page here: http://www.kblejungle.com/kj-contacts.php


----------



## Sakuraharu (Aug 26, 2016)

I contacted K-ble Jungle, but they said me I cannot have the karaokes, because they're under contract with an agency...
I searched for a karaoke on YouTube, but nothing, really nothing.
Without your help, I cannot do nothing :(


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 26, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> @Sakuraharu You underestimate the complexity of doing what you ask. Stripping a vocal out of a finished recording is pretty hard. And the only alternative is completely re-making the song from scratch (which is a huge amount of work, and wouldn't necessarily sound that close to the original song).
> 
> Here's your best shot:
> 
> Contact the original artist (K-ble Jungle, is it?). Explain to them who you are and what you want: an instrumental-only copy of the track, for a fan performance. Include your age and as much context (e.g. where the concert is, for whom, is it a free concert or are you making money from it? - expect a big fat no if anyone is making money from it!) as you can. But get someone with good English (a teacher, or someone like that) to read your email/message before you send it. Your group has its contact page here: http://www.kblejungle.com/kj-contacts.php



Very good advice here.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 26, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> @Sakuraharu You underestimate the complexity of doing what you ask. Stripping a vocal out of a finished recording is pretty hard. And the only alternative is completely re-making the song from scratch (which is a huge amount of work, and wouldn't necessarily sound that close to the original song).
> 
> Here's your best shot:
> 
> Contact the original artist (K-ble Jungle, is it?). Explain to them who you are and what you want: an instrumental-only copy of the track, for a fan performance. Include your age and as much context (e.g. where the concert is, for whom, is it a free concert or are you making money from it? - expect a big fat no if anyone is making money from it!) as you can. But get someone with good English (a teacher, or someone like that) to read your email/message before you send it. Your group has its contact page here: http://www.kblejungle.com/kj-contacts.php



This is the most realistic, and best way I see of doing what you need. It's excellent advice and the only way forward I see for you. Or get a friend to do a basic piano version for you. But do what this guy suggests first.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sakuraharu said:


> I contacted K-ble Jungle, but they said me I cannot have the karaokes, because they're under contract with an agency...
> I searched for a karaoke on YouTube, but nothing, really nothing.
> Without your help, I cannot do nothing :(



I don't know about anyone else here, but as a professional musician, I was constantly asked to do work for free when I was younger, and keen I was to take it. To take ANY work. Now I'm older and wiser, as are many here. And now I don't give away something for free that has taken me decades and £10,000s. It's not fair. There aren't many, if any people here who can justify spending that amount of time on your project just to help you with no benefit to the musician whatsoever. Sorry.


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 26, 2016)

Sakuraharu said:


> I contacted K-ble Jungle, but they said me I cannot have the karaokes, because they're under contract with an agency...
> I searched for a karaoke on YouTube, but nothing, really nothing.
> Without your help, I cannot do nothing :(



In that case, it looks like you're out of luck. To be honest, I'd have thought it would be a legal grey area for any of us to rebuild or edit the track anyway.

There are lots, and lots, and lots of anime/J-pop songs that do have karaoke versions on their albums. My suggestion to you would be to go and find another song you like in that genre that does have an instrumental/karaoke version on its single release.

Edit: as Smikes says, you could also ask a friend to a cheap-and-cheerful piano rendition for you, if you know anyone who is a good pianist. Elsewise, as I say above, choose another piece that doesa have an instrumental version available on its official release.


----------



## Sakuraharu (Aug 26, 2016)

:
Oops... :(
In a private message, an user told me to spend €300 for the release of these instrumentals... I know you are professional musicians and I informed my parents, but we aren't in condition, as of now
I don't come exactly from anime/j-pop, but I come from traditional Japanese music, like this:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL642311A7D334CD7C
Opinion for this piece are appreciated!
I wanted to have your help, because I'm alone in this moment... I have a friend who can release the instrumentals, but she cannot help me, because we had a strange discussion regarding a Japanese friend who plays koto. We must after solve this fact :(, but I know there will be time, lot of time...
I wanted to perform these songs because the audience doesn't understand the beauty of Japanese music. Before this idea came in my mind, I wanted to do an anime/j-pop piece in which there are traditioinal Japanese instrument, but I don't like the majority of pieces I found...
I need someone :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( and I must find someone :( :( :( :(


----------



## Sakuraharu (May 9, 2017)

Sakuraharu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you in advance for the "welcome!" I'll receive
> 
> ...


----------



## galactic orange (May 9, 2017)

I wish I could help, but my time is very limited recently. I think it would be good practice for song mixing for someone to do this, so I don't think it's a "no win" situation for the person who can help. Music is only a hobby for me in my free time at the moment. It's not a money issue for me, but it's an issue of limited time. What do other people in your situation do when they need a song like this?


----------



## Rowy (May 10, 2017)

Download wave (YouTube), go to http://www.ofoct.com/audio-converter/convert-wav-or-mp3-ogg-aac-wma-to-midi.html download midi, tinker a bit and maybe you get lucky.


----------

